# Yo Slingshots - WBG



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Received in the mail today my newest addition to the collection - The WBG ( Wasp Be Gone ) from Yo Slingshots. This is a TTF shooter that utilizes Predator Band Clips and is a poly model. This is one of the best finishes I have seen on a poly slingshot and all edges well rounded - no sharp edges. After about 30 shots at 33 feet, I was able to learn the sweet spot for aiming and was able to hit a hanging 16.9 0z. water bottle 14 times in a row. Not the most impressive shooting, but as a newbie I'll take it!!!!!!!! This WBG came with .030 latex tapered bands and the pouch was very pliable and held 3/8" steel very comfortably. Overall, I am very impressed with this WBG and look forward to saving my pennies for a custom made SS of the same design. Thanks


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very cool. I am. It familiar with that brand.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a winner !


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Very cool man, Chris's designs are amazing and he's a great guy, definitely save up for that custom job!


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I just got a package from Chris as well thanks Chris your awesome.

I would post pics but don't know how?


----------

